# New to Sketchup...which download?



## lastminute (24 Mar 2014)

Which free download is best to use...there seems to be quite a few :-(

Total newbie! 

Thanks..


----------



## Brentingby (24 Mar 2014)

Don't know what you mean by "quite a few" but use this.


----------



## DonJohnson (27 Mar 2014)

Just add a couple of pointers:

Unless you DO want to use if for commercial purposes, keep answering the questions that you NOT and it is for personal use only to get the FREE version.

When you have it installed, there are a number of places you can find help with using Sketchup, but I found Joe Zeh's site gives excellent tutorials. You might find that downloading the videos and looking at them off-line is worthwhile.

Good luck

I just realised I didn't include the link to Joe Zeh's site - it is here:
http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm

A bit late now, but I've added it anyway  as his downloads are FREE

I definitely agree with the later post about using Components NOT Groups


----------



## Brentingby (27 Mar 2014)

Before you go to Joe's site you should probably watch the videos here. You will also find some good tutorials on the Fine Woodworking site.


----------



## RogerS (2 Apr 2014)

This is worth its weight in gold. http://www.tauntonstore.com/fine-woodwo ... 67125.html

There are other SketchUp resources but my advice is that if your resource starts talking about Groups and not Components then walk away and get the item in my link.


----------

